# Interesting Redfish Spot



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Got to catch a few redfish and found this interesting tail spot....


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Here's the pic*

Here's the pic


----------



## pa2186 (Sep 25, 2016)

That's badass


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

His calendar is off.....supposed to catch that one mid-february....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Looks like an ex-wife's heart.


----------



## Shark Bait (Apr 28, 2006)

*Texas Red in Louisiana*

Caught this Red with a Texas tattoo in Venice La last year


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

That's 2cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, nice ... thanks for posting.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Just had a friend of mine post pretty much the exact heart shaped spot on her Facebook a few days ago.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

love that stuff


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Those are pretty cool. I think it was 2 years ago I caught this one at Jamaica Beach. Most spots I have ever caught not on a trout.


----------

